# Quikrete (All Purpose Sand) not poisonous?



## Happy1892 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi all. I just put some fish with Quikrete all purpose sand, and am wondering whether it's is bad for the fish. I know that sharp sand can hurt them, but am wondering if anything more serious than that like if it's poisonous? Thank you!


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

According to the MSDS on Quikrete's website, the only hazard substance in their All-Purpose Sand is silica ...

QUIKRETE - All Purpose Sand


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's not poisonous, but I found the grain size to be inaccurate and much of the material was too fine for a fish tank.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

That's what I use and I don't have a problem with it. Make sure to buy more than you need and rinse vigorously and get the smaller partials out that way only the larger ones are left


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Or, buy a sand that is already screened for size, so you don't have to remove the really fine particles.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

BillD said:


> Or, buy a sand that is already screened for size, so you don't have to remove the really fine particles.


That is what I was trying to say. The Quikcrete I bought was supposed to be screened but I was VERY disappointed in the grain size and I had to wash away 1/3 of the material. I'm much happier with silica sand purchased from an aggregate provider with good quality control on the screened material.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Have to agree 100% with the above. It might be marginally more expensive, but still inexpensive when buying grits marketed to industry. This would include the various silica sands, slags, and garnet (just found this one and looks interesting). So, if you don't want the white, or even black, their is garnet which is reddish brown, or something like Red Flint filter sand or PFS, which looks like this http://www.redflint.com/filtration.htm.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I saw the garnet but was not interested in reddish brown. Maybe I'll try it in a utility tank when next I purchase silica.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Garnet is going to be one of the finest substrate materials you'll ever find. Which is more prone to poisonous gas pockets in it.

I bought this from lowes and have used it in previous aquariums with great success. You'll have to wash it good though, like any substrate.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That is what I bought. Guaranteed to be screened. Not true however. Maybe the quality has suffered in recent years, this was a recent purchase for me.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah it's screen to contractor spec... which is no clays. So yeah it'll take a good hour or two to wash it.

I just bought this bag btw.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Although I wash PFS it's absolutely clean upon purchase.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

halffrozen said:


> Garnet is going to be one of the finest substrate materials you'll ever find. Which is more prone to poisonous gas pockets in it.


It is actually available in a number of grits, including #20 which is the same grit size as PFS.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I agree with DJRansome. There's a lot of incredibly fine dust in this stuff. However, it's cheap as dirt (haha) and readily available. I think I have two tanks that have had it for 5 years or so. Nice course granules are what is left after all this time and it's finally nice. Wouldn't do it again, however.


----------

